# Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?



## Discocvw (1. Mai 2005)

Moin, moin wir waren eben an unseren Teichen und haben gesehen, daß sie über und über voll mit Kaulquappen sind. Hier nun meine Frage, gibt es Fische die diese fressen? In unseren Teichen sind eigentlich alle gängigen Fische vertreten bis hin zu Stör und Wels.


----------



## arno (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

Moin!
Ich schätze mal, das sich alle Räuber daran gütlich tun!
Großkarpfen warscheinlich auch.


----------



## kanalbulle (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

Mein Nachbar hat in seinem Aquarium die Barsche damit gefüttert - die gingen ab wie Schmidts Katze


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

Darf ich dezent darauf hinweisen, dass alle Amphibien hochgeradig auf der Roten Liste stehen... Aquarienfische füttern #d 

Holger


----------



## raimund (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

Hi,

so ziemlich alles frisst Kaulquappen, sogar Insekten (Libellenlarven etc.).
Aber keine Sorge, so ist es schon in der Natur.   Deswegen sind da soviele
Kaulquappen, damit mindestens ein paar überleben.
Raimund


----------



## muddyliz (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

Kröten-Quappen haben einen giftigen Schutzstoff und werden normalerweise nicht von Fischen gefressen. Frosch-Quappen haben diesen Schutzstoff nicht und werden gefressen.


> Darf ich dezent darauf hinweisen, dass alle Amphibien hochgradig auf der Roten Liste stehen


 Das kann ich voll unterstützen.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

In meinen alten Angelbüchern aus den 60er u. 70er Jahren wird der Frosch in allen Entwicklungsstadien, also auch als Kaulquappe als guter Köder z.B. auf Aal beschrieben. Als in den 70er Jahren die Kaulquappen noch als Köder erlaubt waren und ich als Schüler aufgeschlossen für allerlei Experimente war habe ich auch mit den Dingern Versuche am Haken gemacht. Gefangen hatte ich aber nie etwas damit u. es auch bald wieder gelassen. Allerdings kann ich mir gur vorstellen daß viele Fische Kaulquappen fressen, sonst würde die Natur nicht solche großen Mengen produzieren.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Excellent (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

beim nachbar im teich, sind es die kois, wo gemütlich die quappen einsaugen.

gruss

alex


----------



## Carphunter 76 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

Es gibt keinen vegetarischen Fisch auf dem Planeten !
Jeder Fisch, dessen Maul gross genug ist, wird Kaulquappen fressen.
Kannste glauben. |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Franky (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

Und genau deswegen sind lütte schwarze Spinner auch zum Teil ein exzellenter Köder auf Hechte - und nicht die kleinsten, wie ich schon selbst merken durfte...


----------



## **bass** (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

hab schon so manches mal beobachtet wie kleine hechte (etwa um die 10cm) kaulquappen jagten.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

Bei uns im Teichsind auch keine raubfische drinne und bei uns überleben keine Kaulquappen. Alle Fische fressen die


----------



## DinkDiver (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

@bass
10 cm Kaulquappen? Was habt ihr für frösche?


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

Ochsenfrösche ?? 
hmm bei uns sind die kaulquappen auch en masse....aber hab noch nie gehört dass man die zum angeln beutzt und auch noch nich gesehn dass fische die fressen .


----------



## Jetblack (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

@H4ckt0r ...



> aber hab noch nie gehört dass man die zum angeln beutzt


das ist auch gut so - weil die stehen en Groß wirklich unter Schutz!



> und auch noch nich gesehn dass fische die fressen .


 Du bist noch jung - aber das wirst Du noch sehen!! Alle, wirklich ALLE Fischarten ziehen sich eine mehr oder weniger kleine Kauli rein! Nicht nur Welse, Aale, etc, sonder auch Karpfen und deren Freunde!

Daneben gibt's natürlich die kleinen Räuber wie Gelbrandkäfer und deren Larven, Libellenlarven, etc ...  

Ich hab im Teich meiner Eltern schon gesehen, wie Molch-Kaulquappen Teichfrosch-Kaulquappen inhaliert haben..das Leben einer Kaulqappe ist nicht grade witzig!

Jetblack


----------



## Brassenkönig (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*



			
				DinkDiver schrieb:
			
		

> 10 cm Kaulquappen?



Ich glaube Bass meinte, dass die kleinen Hechte 10 cm lang waren. Bei uns in einem 5 m breiten Graben gibt es auch sehr viele Kaulquappen, die dort immer von den großen Rotfedern gefressen werden.


----------



## havkat (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

Moin!

Wie schon gesagt!

Keinen Schaiss mit Kaulquappen oder Lurchen machen!

Zur Größe ist zu sagen, dass die Kaulis der Knoblauchkröte durchaus 15-20cm erreichen können.

Die fressen dann die Hechtbrut und nicht umgekehrt. 

Man sollte sich über den Nachwuchs freuen und nicht über dessen Verwertbarkeit nachdenken.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Zur Größe ist zu sagen, dass die Kaulis der Knoblauchkröte durchaus 15-20cm erreichen können.
> 
> Die fressen dann die Hechtbrut und nicht umgekehrt.
> ...



20cm? Im Ernst, das kann ich nun wirklich nicht glauben. (hat meine erste Freundin übrigens auch schon mal gesagt  :q )


----------



## Franky (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

@ Tommy:
Jo! Kuckst Du hier:
http://www.laubfrosch-hannover.de/amph/pelobates.html


----------



## Lenzibald (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*

Servus. Bei mir im Teich tun sich die Ringelnattern gütlich an Fröschen und Kaulquappen. Ist nun mal die Natürliche Auslese.


----------



## arno (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> 20cm? Im Ernst, das kann ich nun wirklich nicht glauben. (hat meine erste Freundin übrigens auch schon mal gesagt  :q )




TATÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Es ist aber schon besser dies nicht zu machen!
Nicht mit der Freundin sondern mit den Fröschen und Kaulquappen meine ich!


----------



## folkfriend (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer frisst Kaulquappen ?*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau deswegen sind lütte schwarze Spinner auch zum Teil ein exzellenter Köder auf Hechte - und nicht die kleinsten, wie ich schon selbst merken durfte...




... man beachte den Beitrag von *"Geraetefetischist *"also -*Achtung*-#6


----------

